# Canadian Driver review



## Ooi (Feb 29, 2004)

Canadian Driver review of the X-Trail is finally up!

http://www.canadiandriver.com/testdrives/05x-trail.htm


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I ahh... erm... kinda want one now...


The more I look at it, the more I like that dash layout.


----------

